# Truck Stock damaged from sliding around the truck.



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Cushions for plumbing stock.

I used to have issues where my some boxed truck stock gets the box torn up pretty good just riding around, especially with toilets and disposers that aren't sold right away.

For heavier stuff like toilets, I buy those cheap anti-fatigue mats from HD or Harbor Freight and cut them to fit the space on the truck where the heavy truck stock sits. It also makes for a soft cushy landing when going through dips or over bumpy railroad tracks. They also line the area where I keep my camera monitor.
To protect from cosmetic wear on lighter stuff I lined those areas with strips of commercial carpeting. I buy carpet in 12' wide strips off the roll at home depot. My truck is all aluminum and that black oxidation use to transfer to the pipe and faucet boxes that didn't fit in the plastic bins. 

Although the oxidation transfer did not affect the integrity of the pipe or product, it did make the customer ask questions about why the box was so beat up (kinda like when we go to the supply house and we won't buy the ballcock that has the wrinkled box). So, I put down this carpet to protect the pipe and boxes and it has solved that problem. Best of all these are cheap fixes to annoying problems.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I used to carry faucets on the truck, trusting the packaging protects from those issues. Not so.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I pack all the faucets I put on the truck for stock with bubble wrap. Alot of people like wolverine brass products because of the hefty packaging it can be ordered in for truck stock. Its usually a problem if you have employees more so than the owners,most owners realize its their money rolling around back there. I have a reg van so stocking a toilet is not an option on the van. Somtimes i wish I did have a box truck but just too many downsides for me. Theres alot of low hanging limbs throughout the city and alot of the older homes have small driveways or no driveway.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*One thing you'll never see on my truck, is a Wolverine Brass Product.*

*It traps the customer instantly into a purchase that they won't get parts for.*


*That's why I constantly rip that product out of people's home....because they evidently don't want the last plumber back, especially when they find out how misleading that purchase really is.*


Hear that Google and Yahoo? Bing? I stand behind those words, strong as an OX. And I put my company name out there every time I type words on the internet.


I got nothing to hide... well maybe those pop tarts I bought saturday and shoved under my truck seat, for those..."special moments". :brows:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

on some small stock on the shelves i sometimes use those mini bungie cords and strap stuff down otherwise things ride ok unless i bottom out in a big pothole or such...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> *One thing you'll never see on my truck, is a Wolverine Brass Product.*
> 
> *It traps the customer instantly into a purchase that they won't get parts for.*
> 
> ...


 Wolverine has more products than just faucets. I wouldn't buy their faucets either.:thumbsup:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Does your pvc stay clean?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

JK949 said:


> Does your pvc stay clean?


It does now that it rides on cheap commercial carpet.


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

All of my tubular and PVC stuff gets packed into plastic totes and strapped down, everything else is packed into plastic crates which are held on my shelves with bungie cords.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> It does now that it rides on cheap commercial carpet.



This intrigues me. Nothing worse than installing a sharp water heater with drain pan, then have to pull out a nasty stick of pvc and try to clean it for the pan drain.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

You guys plumbers or decorators? Whats it matter if the pvc isn't factory fresh? They dont wear it out to dinner do they?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have had a few customers who really cared about stuff like that. Most might not but some do care about how clean the pipes are. 







Paul


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> You guys plumbers or decorators? Whats it matter if the pvc isn't factory fresh? They dont wear it out to dinner do they?


Would you want to pay full price for something that looked used or abused?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

For PVC >>> Hercules hand wipes, or worst case scenario; PVC cleaner.

For Copper >>> sandcloth, light rubbing.

Plastichrome fixtures? You're screwed on scratches.

Same on chrome tubular piping.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Would you want to pay full price for something that looked used or abused?


 Well dirty is a relative term.....How damn dirty we talking about? Caked up with mud or just alittle dust from the truck? Wipe it off like Roast Duck said. I guess thats just above everyones head except the Roast Duck...he's always flying high above the rest....and the cream does rise to the top:laughing::thumbsup:. If this is a problem for a plumber then they dont have any problems.


----------

